# Canon A1, AE1, AE1P repair guy



## Mitica100 (Mar 29, 2005)

I mentioned this on another thread and I thought I'd post this guy's e-mail here. He did a fantastic job on my A1, lubricated the mirror mechanics and eliminated the famous Canon shutter squeak. All this for under $40.00! 

Anyway, should any of you be interested here is his e-mail:

oldtractornut@earthlink.net


His name is Randy, super nice guy.


----------

